# Definition of Possession Limit



## bcas (Aug 13, 2007)

I've been hunting for a few years (since 1995) but never had a good answer to what possession limit is exactly.

I've heard it's a limit if you go hunting in the morning & evening...example would be shoot 6 in the morning, then get another 6 later in the day. So a possession of 12. But, why would they call it a 6 DAILY bag limit if the above is the case?

Could anyone give me the DNR's definition for this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

bcas said:


> I've been hunting for a few years (since 1995) but never had a good answer to what possession limit is exactly.
> 
> I've heard it's a limit if you go hunting in the morning & evening...example would be shoot 6 in the morning, then get another 6 later in the day. So a possession of 12. But, why would they call it a 6 DAILY bag limit if the above is the case?
> 
> ...


6 in the morning and 6 in the evening is 6 over the limit. Possession is your allowed to have no more than 12 in "possession" at one time. So if you have 12 birds you need to do some cleaning and processing before you go again.


----------



## bluebill (Feb 12, 2005)

would possession include the freezer?


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

bluebill said:


> would possession include the freezer?


Yes

Here is a link for info on waterfowl possession.

http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/tex...view=text;node=50:6.0.1.1.3.4;idno=50;cc=ecfr


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

As far as a CO is concerned, and there have been many many threads on this. Possession is the same as limit.


----------



## bcas (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

Sorry about posting something that has been beat to death.

I did a search before I posted this thread, with no results (which I thought was unusual). Just tried again after reading the replies, and got a ton of them.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

How do goose bratwursts count toward posession?


----------



## bluebill (Feb 12, 2005)

I have 15# that will put in casing tomorrow


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Water_Hazard said:


> How do goose bratwursts count toward posession?


I dont think if they are processed they count. 

Example: When we are at duck camp there are 3 of us, when we reach are possession we take them to the supermarket to get done into sausage. We keep doing this through out the season. If you dont like sausage, we take it in for jerky. I know for sure that will be eaten up immediately.:corkysm55


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I have been told by local CO's that birds processed into sausage, jerky etc technically still count as possession. However they are not going to count it that way as long as there are no other problems. If you head out of state or are checked by the Feds this can be a different story.:help:


----------



## Bd7 (Jan 26, 2004)

Depends what mood the co is in ! I have a good friend who is a retired c.o. he told me if they think you are into selling game or fish its no problem getting into the freezer ! They like the gray area of that law!


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah ive heard its rarely an issue unless you are have birds pilled up in the truck, or you are being watched for poaching.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

soggybtmboys said:


> As far as a CO is concerned, and there have been many many threads on this. Possession is the same as limit.


confused by this statement. so if i come across the dike with 12 birds i'm ok????...comon. possession = 2 days killing...or 2 bag limits. a bag limit = 6 birds per day.

bottom line is. I can have 6 birds in my truck cooler from day before hunt. I can be checked by CO on dike with my current limit....and be legal. If that CO had checked me goin down the road and I have 12 birds in my truck....I am within the possession limit rules.

keep in mind this is not what i do, but you can drive around with 12 birds in your vehicle.....traveling to and from wherever. If you traveled to the UP for a 2 day hunt, you are allowed to make the trip home with a your POSSESSION limit = 12 birds.



> I've heard it's a limit if you go hunting in the morning & evening...example would be shoot 6 in the morning, then get another 6 later in the day. So a possession of 12. But, why would they call it a 6 DAILY bag limit if the above is the case?


this is called double baggin and yes, its against the law.



> I have been told by local CO's that birds processed into sausage, jerky etc technically still count as possession. However they are not going to count it that way as long as there are no other problems. If you head out of state or are checked by the Feds this can be a different story.


yep, ND has a big battle goin on between local processors and legislators on the very issue. It killed the local meat markets because they passed law few years ago that stopped guys from converting their possession into sausage. We ate way more ducks than i cared to last time we went....was only thing we could do withem. Woulda rather brought them home to eat.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> confused by this statement. so if i come across the dike with 12 birds i'm ok????...comon. possession = 2 days killing...or 2 bag limits. a bag limit = 6 birds per day.
> 
> bottom line is. I can have 6 birds in my truck cooler from day before hunt. I can be checked by CO on dike with my current limit....and be legal. If that CO had checked me goin down the road and I have 12 birds in my truck....I am within the possession limit rules.
> 
> ...


 
What I meant by this was that possession and bag limit are looked at in the field as the same. The bag limit is 6, so that is all you are allowed to possess. Gonna send a link to Boehr, he will clear this up quikly.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> confused by this statement. so if i come across the dike with 12 birds i'm ok????...comon. possession = 2 days killing...or 2 bag limits. a bag limit = 6 birds per day.
> 
> bottom line is. I can have 6 birds in my truck cooler from day before hunt. I can be checked by CO on dike with my current limit....and be legal. If that CO had checked me goin down the road and I have 12 birds in my truck....I am within the possession limit rules.
> 
> ...



This is correct.

As far as the possession in the field, yes, if the 2 day bag limit was in the blind it might be looked at a little different but the birds back in the cooler at the truck or some guys camp out on islands etc, and the bad from the day before back in the cooler at the camp your going to be ok. In most cases one can tell old birds from the day before. In (12) possession counts as ALL birds in possession. freezer at home, jerky, sausage, everything. Now as stated above, unless you have a lot of birds, involved in some type of poaching, those birds in you freezer etc will likely never be known about for the CO to find out unless one is going around bragging that he has fifty (or whatever number) birds at home.

Also remember, there is NO double jeopardy, any waterfowl hunting violation can get you charged by the state and the feds for the same violation.


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

I think the possesion law is a big JOKE.... It takes about 6 ducks for a family meal. Sooooo, I can only legaly have 2 meals in my freezer. What a crock. I'm sure if I had 10 or 15 meals in the freezer the state and the CO's could still sleep at night. I would rather eat ducks and geese that high priced injected chicken bought from the store. But our laws don't allow me to stock up on duck and geese.

Lets get with it. We should have possession UNTIL the game gets to our primary residence.

How many people you ever heard of sellling game. They make it sound like hundreds of people are selling game when there's probably only a hand full of these guys in the entire country.

Kevlar​


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Why would anyone want to be a fish or game hog? That is an unfortunate attitude because if everyone did it your way it wouldn't take long before you wouldn't have any meals.

As for only a handful of people selling game in the entire country....you need to learn more about that subject. Illegal selling of fish and game is big money and I would hope nobody on this site would be involved in anything like that but I would bet there is and/or has been.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

boehr said:


> Why would anyone want to be a fish or game hog? That is an unfortunate attitude because if everyone did it your way it wouldn't take long before you wouldn't have any meals.
> 
> As for only a handful of people selling game in the entire country....you need to learn more about that subject. Illegal selling of fish and game is big money and I would hope nobody on this site would be involved in anything like that but I would bet there is and/or has been.


I'm sure that as a former CO, you know what you're talking about when it comes to selling fish and game. And I feel the penalties for it should be really steep.

But when it comes to keeping fish and game in the freezer at home, for personal/family use, I don't feel that keeping several meals frozen is being a "game hog." I certainly don't take nearly as many birds each season as a lot of guys on this site do, but even so, I like to keep a few duck breasts frozen for a treat in the summer to remind me of the upcoming season. I know a lot of people in this state hunt for meat. It's how they feed their families. I've heard the arguments that it actually costs more to hunt than to buy meat, but if you can get a freezer full of fish for the cost of a license, or a bunch of ducks and geese put up into sausage you can probably make your license dollars go a long ways. Just seeing the totals that some guys post on this site during the season for birds that they've taken leads me to believe that there are freezers out there that are WAY OVER posession limit. As long as they're planning on eating what they take, I don't consider them "game hogs," and I doubt most other guys out there do either. Bottom line for me is this: You shouldn't have to stop hunting because you've got 12 duck breasts or 15 pounds of duck bratwurst in your freezer. To me, posession limit defined like this makes law-breakers out of a lot of very ethical hunters. Unfortunately, I guess that legally that's the case. I think it needs to be changed. If you've got more than 12 in the cooler in your truck, or if you are caught selling game; well, then you deserve everything you get.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

His statement was 10 to 15 meals with 6 ducks being a meal. That is 60 to 90 birds in the freezer. Now take that and add in whatever is ate at camp or in the begining of the season and....... So what would you call that? Hunting is suppose to be a recreational activity, something that is special. If every duck hunter keeps 60 to 90 ducks in the freezer plus whatever else they shoot and eat right away.....then lets hear from the hunters that complain that there are no ducks and its the DNRs fault etc., etc. I know whos fault it is, it is those that already do take and keep overlimit regardless of what type of fish or game it is.

My personal opinion, I think it is fair because I have always considered hunting and fishing a treat and never thought of it as my fish or my duck, deer, bear, etc., but everyones right to have just as an equal opportunity at hunting or fishing that I have. Anyone with an over possession limit of anything is a poacher, plain and simple. Again if you don't like the law get it changed and I would hope that nobody here would purposely take overlimits until it is changed but I would be wrong in that hope, that is a fact. Remember to change waterfowl laws you have to deal with the feds. Good Liuck.


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

All I'm saying is I think I should be able to have more than a couple meals of ducks in my freezer for personal use. How many times do you eat chicken in a year. Maybe 60 or 70 chicken meals in a year. I would at least like to have 30 or so meals of duck or goose in my freezer. For the rest of the year. I don't think that is being a game hog because I choose to eat ducks and geese rather than chicken. It forces me to eat so much duck and goose during the season, rather than spreading it out over the entire year.

I don't deer hunt but like the fact that I can have 60 -80 lbs of venison in my freezer. 

Alot of states don't count possession of birds in your freezer at your main residence. Our state just chooses to have strict laws hoping to issue a few more tickets.

How many illegal game selling violations have you personally seen that involved migatory birds in our state of Michigan in your many years of service as a Conservation Officer????

Maybe 1 or 2?? So the other 100,000 waterfowl hunters have to suffer because of it??

And to add to the problem the possession amount changes several times during the season as the seasons and bag limits change. 

Kevlar


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Well all waterfowl hunters aren't going to take 60 - 90 birds. I just happen to have the time that allows me to harvest many in a season. I respect the laws set in place and follow them. The law also affords me the right to take 6 ducks a day for 60 days. Just as long as I follow the possession laws I shouldn't be called a game hog if I choose to harvest 6 ducks for 60 days. Being its the law you should respect that. 

I know a few people that make less than $20,000 a year. Maybe if other were in this situation they would think differently. They depend on Deer and ducks and geese. I could call this guy a game hog all I want but he could care less. I hate to tell you there are alot of people less fortunate that really rely on fish and game for a large part of there life. These type of people don't make or influence the laws. 



All it take is a simple STATE law stating that possession ends at your primary residence is all that is needed to make things right. This is how North Dakota dose it for there residents.

This is just my opinion, I feel other agree with me.... 
Kevlar


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

boehr said:


> His statement was 10 to 15 meals with 6 ducks being a meal. That is 60 to 90 birds in the freezer. Now take that and add in whatever is ate at camp or in the begining of the season and....... So what would you call that? Hunting is suppose to be a recreational activity, something that is special. If every duck hunter keeps 60 to 90 ducks in the freezer plus whatever else they shoot and eat right away.....then lets hear from the hunters that complain that there are no ducks and its the DNRs fault etc., etc. I know whos fault it is, it is those that already do take and keep overlimit regardless of what type of fish or game it is.
> 
> My personal opinion, I think it is fair because I have always considered hunting and fishing a treat and never thought of it as my fish or my duck, deer, bear, etc., but everyones right to have just as an equal opportunity at hunting or fishing that I have. Anyone with an over possession limit of anything is a poacher, plain and simple. Again if you don't like the law get it changed and I would hope that nobody here would purposely take overlimits until it is changed but I would be wrong in that hope, that is a fact. Remember to change waterfowl laws you have to deal with the feds. Good Liuck.


When did hunting turn into only a recreational activity. Some people still hunt for the meat as hunting was originally intended. Recreational to me means hunting for a nice looking Canvasback or others to hang on the wall.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

By the way, Do duck mounts count toward posession limits?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Kevlar said:


> Alot of states don't count possession of birds in your freezer at your main residence. Our state just chooses to have strict laws hoping to issue a few more tickets.
> 
> How many illegal game selling violations have you personally seen that involved migatory birds in our state of Michigan in your many years of service as a Conservation Officer????
> 
> ...


You really need to educate yourself. Possession limits are set by the feds, not the state.

Illegal selling of game, somewhere around 50 that were arrested for it, a whole bunch more from complaints but were not caught.:evil:

Possession limits don't change during the season.:tdo12:


Kevlar said:


> I would at least like to have 30 or so meals of duck or goose in my freezer.


Now you want 30 meals so we are up to 180 birds plus, ummmm.:yikes:

Hunting has been a recreational activity for a long time.

No a mounted duck or any other type of animal does not count towards possession. I think you knew that answer but glad you are trying to educate yourself

Things like this is just what causes non hunters into antis.


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

boehr said:


> Illegal selling of game, somewhere around 50 that were arrested for it, a whole bunch more from complaints but were not caught.:evil:


Well lets make sure we are talking waterfowl. You are saying that there were around 50 arrests for illegal selling of waterfowl last year? Venison I would believe but not waterfowl.



boehr said:


> Possession limits don't change during the season.:tdo12:


I think he is talking about goose limits changing during the season. 3 early season, two mid season, 3/5 late season. What is the possesion limit? I sure hope I do not live in a goose management area like Fish Point where the limit is one goose and possession two.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

boehr said:


> His statement was 10 to 15 meals with 6 ducks being a meal. That is 60 to 90 birds in the freezer. Now take that and add in whatever is ate at camp or in the begining of the season and....... So what would you call that? Hunting is suppose to be a recreational activity, something that is special. If every duck hunter keeps 60 to 90 ducks in the freezer plus whatever else they shoot and eat right away.....then lets hear from the hunters that complain that there are no ducks and its the DNRs fault etc., etc. I know whos fault it is, it is those that already do take and keep overlimit regardless of what type of fish or game it is.
> 
> My personal opinion, I think it is fair because I have always considered hunting and fishing a treat and never thought of it as my fish or my duck, deer, bear, etc., but everyones right to have just as an equal opportunity at hunting or fishing that I have. Anyone with an over possession limit of anything is a poacher, plain and simple. Again if you don't like the law get it changed and I would hope that nobody here would purposely take overlimits until it is changed but I would be wrong in that hope, that is a fact. Remember to change waterfowl laws you have to deal with the feds. Good Liuck.


What would I call 60-90 birds in the freezer? I'd call it a LOT better season than I've ever had! But I'd also call it subsistance hunting; and that ought not to be illegal. And every licensed hunter SHOULD have that opportunity. The fact that some hunters may have the time or ability to harvest more birds in a season does not effect the equality of that opportunity. If you want to limit the total amount of birds taken by each hunter during the waterfowl season, then give us tags like turkey or deer. Until then, the number of birds taken by each hunter during a season *should* have NO bearing on how many they have in their freezer at home - PROVIDED - that they take no more than the daily limit, and posess in transit no more than the posession limit. And ALSO PROVIDED that they do not attempt to sell any of it. Unfortunately, although it *shouldn't* matter, it does, because that's the law. As far as I'm concerned, however, I think it's a bad law.

Hunting MAY be a recreational activity, but that's NOT what it's "supposed to be." It's about the longstanding tradition of putting meat on the table, and passing on that tradition and the skills and ethics that go with it to the next generation. The BIG LIE that PETA and their ilk want the public to believe is that hunting is solely a "recreational activity," and that there are "less cruel" ways to recreate. Don't fall for that one. Yes, there is a recreational component to hunting; but the second we as hunters make "recreation" the main reason we hunt, we have lost the battle and it will only be a matter of time until we lose our hunting priveledges.

Unfortunately, Boehr, you are correct that it will take action at the Federal level to get these laws changed. It's also unfortunate that those who would benefit most from this change are by and large a part of the population that does not excercise their right to vote or contact their elected representatives. If we as hunters acted a little more as a united front, who knows what might happen. But then it only takes looking back at last year's dove debacle to see how united we are.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

boehr said:


> Now you want 30 meals so we are up to 180 birds plus, ummmm.:yikes:
> 
> Hunting has been a recreational activity for a long time.
> 
> ...


Which "*things*" are you referring to?

Hunting for use of the game taken(meat)?
Hunting as "recreation"?
Hunting for ducks to mount?


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

boehr said:


> You really need to educate yourself.


 

Possession DOSE change throughout the season. Yearly goose Possession is 6 birds. Regular season possession is different. Late Season Possession is different.

Feds do set the number of possession. But there are several states that define when the possession ceases. North Dakota, south dakota and several other states define that the possession ceases when its at your primary residence. 

I would like a link to this info on 50 waterfowl selling violation where these people have pled guility of selling waterfowl. Or tell me who to call to get info on this event, this should be public info right????

This was used as an example on what Michigan should do.

I can go on and on....

I imagine this wont go much further. You are a moderator, you are going to be right regardless. 

Might as well leave this thread alone, This is just going to lead to bad thing when people get there feelings and pride hurt.

Kevlar






Kevlar


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

Kevlar,
boehr did not write the law. His charge was enforcing the law. He offers insite to keep us on the right side of _that_ law. Maybe the possesion limit should end at your freezer. I happen to agree with you on that. But, until that changes, we are all expected to abide by the law as written whether we agree or not.
Jeff


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

cadillacjethro said:


> Kevlar,
> boehr did not write the law. His charge was enforcing the law. He offers insite to keep us on the right side of _that_ law. Maybe the possesion limit should end at your freezer. I happen to agree with you on that. But, until that changes, we are all expected to abide by the law as written whether we agree or not.
> Jeff


 I do abide, never said I didn't. Just making a point about possession until I was called a *game hog*.


Kev


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

cadillacjethro said:


> Kevlar,
> boehr did not write the law. His charge was enforcing the law. He offers insite to keep us on the right side of _that_ law. Maybe the possesion limit should end at your freezer. I happen to agree with you on that. But, until that changes, we are all expected to abide by the law as written whether we agree or not.
> Jeff


While I agree with you Jeff, that's kind of like the British saying "You need to pay this tea tax, because it's the law." Bad laws need to be changed. And while I'm not advocating breaking the law, I think it's important that we stand up and say: "THIS IS A BAD LAW." :evilsmile


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

Shlwego said:


> While I agree with you Jeff, that's kind of like the British saying "You need to pay this tea tax, because it's the law." Bad laws need to be changed. And while I'm not advocating breaking the law, I think it's important that we stand up and say: "THIS IS A BAD LAW." :evilsmile


I agree with you and would like to see it changed but.......... as it stands now, these are the rules we have to play by. I wonder if this deal with possesion limit was an after thought. Seems to me if they wanted to limit the number of birds taken, they would have a season limit on all waterfoul species.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't understand all the confusion over possession limits 


There isn't a person here, or any honest sportsman you know who has been busted for too much duck breast sausage. The bottom line is these regulations keep extreme violators from claiming their half full pickup bed, or garage floor covered with dead ducks is last weeks legal take. Hunters who respect the law don't have a thing to worry about......


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

ScavengerMan said:


> I don't understand all the confusion over possession limits
> 
> 
> There isn't a person here, or any honest sportsman you know who has been busted for too much duck breast sausage. The bottom line is these regulations keep extreme violators from claiming their half full pickup bed, or garage floor covered with dead ducks is last weeks legal take. Hunters who respect the law don't have a thing to worry about......


I would hope this would be the case, but when you say that you are making an assumption. If a CO wanted to follow the letter of the law, how many honest sportsmen and women would be in violation at some point during the season? Whether they write you for it or not is of no consequence.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

ScavengerMan said:


> I don't understand all the confusion over possession limits
> 
> 
> There isn't a person here, or any honest sportsman you know who has been busted for too much duck breast sausage. The bottom line is these regulations keep extreme violators from claiming their half full pickup bed, or garage floor covered with dead ducks is last weeks legal take. Hunters who respect the law don't have a thing to worry about......


:woohoo1: Thank you!!! Im sorry but unless freezers are going to be raided day after day, and sausage taken from homes, I have no problem with this law. Most laws are put in enforce the maliscious(sp?) hunters out their. Just shoot your 12, eat your 12, shoot your 12, eat......you get the picture, or dont hunt.:lol::idea:


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

sean said:


> :woohoo1: Thank you!!! Im sorry but unless freezers are going to be raided day after day, and sausage taken from homes, I have no problem with this law. Most laws are put in enforce the maliscious(sp?) hunters out their. Just shoot your 12, eat your 12, shoot your 12, eat......you get the picture, or dont hunt.:lol::idea:


I'll bet by the end of the season you're tired of eating duck.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

cadillacjethro said:


> I'll bet by the end of the season you're tired of eating duck.



I dunno I REALLY like duck and I know my dad REALLY likes duck and so does my mother in law. Get the pt, I know there isnt any law on sharing duck with my family. :corkysm55


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

We have "wild game" meals at the FD. Crew loves them!:corkysm55


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Kevlar,
Don't feel bad I am a game hog too. I hunted 45 days last season I averaged just over two ducks a hunt. I was obviously out there abusing the resource shooting 100 ducks in a season of hunting. 

Its all perspective. If I froze all the birds I shot last year I would have had 16 limits in the freezer. Sounds bad.

But when I say I went out hunting last year and shot a couple birds every time out sometimes a few more and once or twice a week we had duck for dinner. 

That sounds very reasonable. 


Anyway I think everyone understands the rules now.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

sean said:


> I dunno I REALLY like duck and I know my dad REALLY likes duck and so does my mother in law. Get the pt, I know there isnt any law on sharing duck with my family. :corkysm55


Sounds like you are right as long as you are delivering it to them at there home. 

http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/text...o=50;cc= ecfr

§ 20.39 Termination of possession.
Subject to all other requirements of this part, the possession of birds taken by any hunter shall be deemed to have ceased when such birds have been delivered by him to another person as a gift; or have been delivered by him to a post office, a common carrier, or a migratory bird preservation facility and consigned for transport by the Postal Service or a common carrier to some person other than the hunter.

[41 FR 31537, July 29, 1976]



§ 20.40 Gift of migratory game birds.
No person may receive, possess, or give to another, any freshly killed migratory game birds as a gift, except at the personal abodes of the donor or donee, unless such birds have a tag attached, signed by the hunter who took the birds, stating such hunter's address, the total number and species of birds and the date such birds were taken.

From the horses' mouth.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Spartaned said:


> I hope this doesn't further confuse things or create more consternation: The hunter's field possession limit on waterfowl is different than the personal possession limit once the game is delivered to your "personal abode" as defined in 50 CFR 20.11. Once the birds are in a person's principle place of residence (their real, not temporary home) the possession limit is divided amongst the members of that household. So 4 members of a household can have 4 possession limits in the freezer. In essence, the hunter is "gifting" these birds, and once the birds are delivered to another person at a personal abode, there is "termination of possession" by the hunter, and there is no tagging requirement, as per 50 CFR 20.39 and 20.40. So if there is a warranted search of a house and they find 30 ducks in there with only 2 people living at the house, that's an over-possession. With a 6 daily/12 possession limit, 2 people in the household would be allowed 24 ducks in possession total.


Interesting. Do the family members have to be legally licensed waterfowl hunters?

MKC--possession means "To have as property" -- Webster's. If you don't possess those ducks in your freezer, who does? I also assume that you don't possess those T-Bones in the freezer either, so you wouldn't mind if I take them, would you?

All I know is that I am going to NoDak this year and have to come up with 7 VERY GOOD recipes for duck as we will be eating them every day to stay within the limits of the law.

tnl


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> thats a shame really, i've met and hunted with quite a few guys from this forum and everyone one of em have been stand up guys. :sad:


 
I'd like to share a blind with you some time. Shoot me an email if you're over this way.

tnl


----------



## Spartaned (Jan 24, 2006)

TNL:

The members of the household don't have to be hunters or even like to eat waterfowl to have a possession limit in the house. The *field* possession limit (50 CFR 20.35) applies to hunters in the field or in transit to a temporary residence, such as in your case while out in S. Dakota. The possession limit applies to members of the household, each of which can have a possession limit of birds that have been delivered to their home.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TNL said:


> I'd like to share a blind with you some time. Shoot me an email if you're over this way.
> 
> tnl


deal


----------



## Michigan Killin Crew (Apr 18, 2007)

Well guys heres the deal........in the origional first post I read this


> I've been hunting for a few years (since 1995) but never had a good answer to what possession limit is exactly.


Then i see all kinds of differant opinions on what possession/bag limits are or interpreted to be....This is a fairly new hunter who is asking "What are they" Three pages long and only a couple correct answers. Why not give this person a direct answer? instead I see, Oh i want more in my freezer, then he's a game hog or whatever, yes a few of you had the correct answer. So why make such a simple question into a three page nonsence thread ? Even your moderator/ former Co gave a half azzed correct answer in his opinion Not the laws. Now he may have done this to protect himself from any liablility and I would do the same. As Ive stated in past posts I have 20yrs under my belt waterfowling, never been cited for a game violation of any sort and I hunt with a CO. so does this tell you I dont know the laws? I do thank you very much.... I have been publicly bashed called names even been called unethical, Do I care No! ... Now my point with my posts, Yes I did stir the pot so to speak and to the point of getting you guy's all riled up, for that I appolgize. My posts were meant to bring awareness to the general public on this specific topic at hand as most people do not understand the laws correctly. Sure I could have gave a direct and correct answer, but I didnt. Why might you ask, because this thread was going only half way to the truth with needless nonsencense and again only a couple correct answers. My point why get this person all confused with only a couple of correct answers and the rest asumptions of the laws. My posts were far from being correct, this was meant to bring out the real truth to this question and for everyone to know the laws correctly. Now its what 6 pages long again I appologize to everyone. My suggestion to everyone when a person gives you a question and wants the real truth, give him the facts and if you only halfway know them give him a link to the DNR regional offices or ask him to contact his local CO, even Boehr could have done this. Also I am not saying that all of you dont understand these laws as you probably do, they just needed to be defined correctly.

In all sincerity I appolgize for this whole ordeal and I only hope is that everyone has a clearer picture of what these laws clearly state and that they abide by them.

Good luck to everyone on Sat, be safe and have a great hunt.

*MKC.*


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

bcas said:


> I've been hunting for a few years (since 1995) but never had a good answer to what possession limit is exactly.
> 
> I've heard it's a limit if you go hunting in the morning & evening...example would be shoot 6 in the morning, then get another 6 later in the day. So a possession of 12. But, why would they call it a 6 DAILY bag limit if the above is the case?
> 
> ...


 
6 birds in one day period. Stick with this and you will be fine. Camped out on a weekend, 6 birds on Saturday in the cooler, than 6 more on Sunday, you are fine, Just be sure to have your birds in the cooler and not processed, if you do clean them, make sure one wing is attached and completely identifiable.

Absolutely no more than 6 birds in one day. 

Done with this thread....

Best Regards

Soggy

Can't believe this went on for 6 pages :rant:


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

MKC...you say you know the answers then you say I don't because I don't post the law. I think everyone can read a digest, which has what the law is in easy understandable words except to you. You were asked about posting this so-called letter and the names of the people you supposedly received this information from but as of yet, I see no posting with the info. Excuse me for using the word opinion; it is fact. Does that take care of your liability claim? In Michigan it doesn't matter where those birds are, freezer or anywhere else, they do count towards you possession. What is the name of the CO you hunt with? What kind of excuses are you going to use to not supply this information?

Yes I am a former CO, retired Lieutenant for the MDNR Law Division, worked 11 years in and around Wildfowl Bay in the thumb and also have duck hunted myself. Been with feds who have arrested people with over possession limit in the freezers. As to what you posted, I don't see that stating the freezer is not possession and what you posted is not state law.

Again please provide the info you say you have and I personally will make contacts and post. After making these contacts and confirming you claims from these people, if I'm wrong I will post that too. But please post so that anyone that wants to can confirm your claims.

I'm not accusing anyone of keeping over possession limits of the 12 ducks at one time but if anyone does, they are a poacher (oh my gosh, liability again).

Yes you can eat ducks at camp and once they are gone they no longer count towards possession.

Yes, anyone at home that says their ducks are in the freezer must have a license to cover to ducks.

Obviously the specifics for this year are not in the law yet but besides dates it will likely be pretty close to the same as last year. And since you want the law, read in your pleasure.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/ChapterIII_128581_7.pdf

If you look in that same law you will find possession limits for all kinds of different game. There are some game that have no possession limits like **** and fox etc. If one could have as many ducks as they wanted why would there be a possession limit? There already is a daily limit..........?

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(hu....aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-324-43509

324.43509 Taking aquatic species; hunting, trapping, or possessing wild animal.

Sec. 43509.

(1) A person 17 years of age or older shall not take aquatic species, except aquatic insects, in or upon any waters over which this state has jurisdiction or in or upon any lands within the state, or possess aquatic species, except aquatic insects, without having in his or her possession a valid license as provided in this part.

(2) A person shall not hunt, trap, *or possess a wild animal without having in his or her possession a valid license *as provided in this part.

Oh my gosh, there is that word possession again.......:yikes:

Anxiously waiting for the information, wondering if it will ever be posted.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

well it seems clear to me... all we are doing is chasing a cripple in deep open water... so lets just shoot this cripple and call it a day.. closed..


----------

